# AM3+ motherboards discussion



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread is for discussion related AM3+ motherboards.

----

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...am3-processor-upgrade-painless-its-users.html

ASUS First to Provide AM3+ CPU Ready Solution for Current AM3 and Future AM3+ Motherboards


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Already posted in a separate thread, but lets keep it here too:-

MSI 990FXA-GD80 review


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

The best thing i liked about am3+ motherboards is their native sli support. So amd users can also use multiple nvidia cards and are not just limited to amd cards. This wasn't possible in all previous chipsets and x58 was the only intel platform to do so.

Now intel giving both sli and cf support in its z68 and upcoming socket 2011 platform, its a nice initiative from amd to add multigpu options from both nvidia and itself on their 990fx platform.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Frankly speaking I am a bit disappointed with the 990FX chipset. Performance wise its basically a 890FX. I was expecting more. Lets see what BD brings to the table.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Hope AMD wins the war against INTEL or atleast comes near giving them competition in the gaming proccy's of i5 and i


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 20, 2011)

Buying ASUS Crosshair V Formula  soon, hope some decrease in the pricing till September.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 23, 2011)

Good thing MSI Mobo will support BD after a Bios Upgrade. And Cherry on Cake is their Cost is starting as low as near 5K


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

^^actuall you can get an AM3+ mobo in 5k
try lookin for the latest revision of 880GMA-USB3


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 23, 2011)

Its easier to find a MSI in that list and just update the BIOS. I am pretty sure Vendors here wont start selling 3.1 Rev till earlier are exhausted.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

its already in market 
i got one


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't think buying pricy 990FX or 990X motherboards is a good idea. It is nothing but a rebranded 890FX chipset with some minor tweaks for native Bulldozer support and SLI compatibility.
So anybody planning to get a Bulldozer based system can get a high end 890FX based mobo in a lot cheaper price. All the 890FX chipset based mobo supports AM3+ processors with some cosmetic features disabled.

For SLI support, there is already an SLIpatch available to enable SLI in any Crossfire based motherboard because the limitation of not running SLI is in motherboard BIOS and software Kernel level, not in hardware level. There is even a official site for SLI patch. read it *here*.

For example one can get a *MSI 890FXA-GD70* motherboard, highest end AMD mobo from MSI @ 10.2K. It offers features which is not present in any of the currently available 990FX/990X mobos, even the high end 990FXA-GD80 from MSI.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2011)

Read This: ASRock Explains the Differences Between AM3 and AM3 Sockets - Softpedia

Apparently AM3 & AM3+ have some differences. So It will be better to get Rev 3.1 Mobos of Gigabyte with AM3+ Socket (Black One) than Opting for a Pure AM3 one and upgrading BIOS. Difference may not be Much per say but why do it if you have option 

ps: I bought Gigabyte GA-880G - USB 3 Rev 3.1 for Rs. 4800 with AM3+ Socket.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I don't think buying pricy 990FX or 990X motherboards is a good idea. It is nothing but a rebranded 890FX chipset with some minor tweaks for native Bulldozer support and SLI compatibility.
> So anybody planning to get a Bulldozer based system can get a high end 890FX based mobo in a lot cheaper price. All the 890FX chipset based mobo supports AM3+ processors with some cosmetic features disabled.
> 
> For SLI support, there is already an SLIpatch available to enable SLI in any Crossfire based motherboard because the limitation of not running SLI is in motherboard BIOS and software Kernel level, not in hardware level. There is even a official site for SLI patch. read it *here*.
> ...



can you list the differences?


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

970 chipset is the younger sibling of 990FX. These mobos should be cheaper. Don't know whether they are available or not.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Skud, 970 chipsets are released but not available in India till now. But they are just redesigned 870 chipset as in the case of 890FX to 990FX.

The SLI patch will work in any mobo with 2 PCI Express X16 slot running at minimum of X8 speed. X8-X4 or X16-X4 is not supported.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

I think one thing we are missing is the socket. If someone is planning for BD, it's advisable to get a mobo with AM3+ socket. Chipset may be a 890FX like the GA-890FXA-UD5.

Future upgrades will most probably won't be coming for socket AM3.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not getting you guys, all the major manufacturers like ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI have already announced that *all their 890GX/FX based mobos* and some of their 880G/870G based are gonna support Bulldozer. Partial support for 880/870 based chipset is because not all of them can't handle the power requirement of Bulldozer. 
And there is no need to buy a motherboard with already updated BIOS for AM3+ support. If your mobo support it with a BIOS update, just update it.

initially my MSI 890GXM-G65 mobo was not supporting AM3+ when I have purchased it. With the latest BIOS 1.A0 update, now my mobo is ready for Bulldozer.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 28, 2011)

IMO getting a AM3+ mobo now doesn't make sense cause AFAIK they are coming with PCIe 2.1/2.0 slots and not PCIe3.0.

I suppose the next generation of graphic cards like HD7xxx are coming with PCIe3.0 support. Although PCIe3.0 is backward compatible with PCIe2.0 a PCIe3.0 mobo will be more future proof I guess!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> I think one thing we are missing is the socket. If someone is planning for BD, it's advisable to get a mobo with AM3+ socket. Chipset may be a 890FX like the GA-890FXA-UD5.
> 
> Future upgrades will most probably won't be coming for socket AM3.


+1


Cilus said:


> I am not getting you guys, all the major manufacturers like ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI have already announced that *all their 890GX/FX based mobos* and some of their 880G/870G based are gonna support Bulldozer. Partial support for 880/870 based chipset is because not all of them can't handle the power requirement of Bulldozer.
> And there is no need to buy a motherboard with already updated BIOS for AM3+ support. If your mobo support it with a BIOS update, just update it.
> 
> initially my MSI 890GXM-G65 mobo was not supporting AM3+ when I have purchased it. With the latest BIOS 1.A0 update, now my mobo is ready for Bulldozer.


but they wont be unleashing the full potential of bulldozer...



Terabyte said:


> IMO getting a AM3+ mobo now doesn't make sense cause AFAIK they are coming with PCIe 2.1/2.0 slots and not PCIe3.0.
> 
> I suppose the next generation of graphic cards like HD7xxx are coming with PCIe3.0 support. Although PCIe3.0 is backward compatible with PCIe2.0 a PCIe3.0 mobo will be more future proof I guess!


AFAIK current gen cards dont utilize the full potential of PCIe2.0....so getting a PCIe2.0 mobo is not as stupid as you think....
read and research before you buy anything...don't get fooled by the manufacturers


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Skud, 890FX based mobos are not AM3+ socket, they are AM3 mobo and they support Bulldozer or AM3+ processors by BIOS upgrade and this thing I am mentioning from the begining that buying a high end 890FX based mobo makes more sense rather than jumping to pricy 990FX based mobos.

sumonpathak, we asked the same question of Bulldozer support in AM3 mobo in the Asus Power User Meet Up to the Asus Engineer and as per him there will be some cosmetic features that cannot be accessed in AM3 based mobos like the live temp/Performance monitoring, native support of 1866 MHz ram etc, but no serius perfomance penalty.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Skud, 890FX based mobos are not AM3+ socket, they are AM3 mobo and they support Bulldozer or AM3+ processors by BIOS upgrade and this thing I am mentioning from the begining that buying a high end 890FX based mobo makes more sense rather than jumping to pricy 990FX based mobos.




What the case of black socket then? Ain't it meant a AM3+ socket???


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Black socket motherboards are specially redesigned motherboards by Gigabyte based on 7XX and 8XX series chipset to support Bulldozer. They comes with 940 pin socket or AM3+ socet, having out of the box Bulldozer support. They will also support the cosmetic features of Bulldozer that are missing in the BIOS upgraded 8XX or 7XX chipset based mobos, supporting Bulldozer.

But this is a special name given by special manufacturer, not generic. AM3+ certified AM3 chipset based mobos from Asus and MSI don't have this kinda upgrade but still supporting Bulldozer.

Read it *here*.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Skud, *890FX based mobos are not AM3+ socket, they are AM3 mobo* and they support Bulldozer or AM3+ processors by BIOS upgrade and this thing I am mentioning from the begining that buying a high end 890FX based mobo makes more sense rather than jumping to pricy 990FX based mobos.
> 
> sumonpathak, we asked the same question of Bulldozer support in AM3 mobo in the Asus Power User Meet Up to the Asus Engineer and as per him there will be some cosmetic features that cannot be accessed in AM3 based mobos like the live temp/Performance monitoring, native support of 1866 MHz ram etc, but no serius perfomance penalty.






Cilus said:


> *Black socket motherboards are specially redesigned motherboards by Gigabyte based on 7XX and 8XX series chipset to support Bulldozer. They comes with 940 pin socket or AM3+ socet, having out of the box Bulldozer support.* They will also support the cosmetic features of Bulldozer that are missing in the BIOS upgraded 8XX or 7XX chipset based mobos, supporting Bulldozer.
> 
> But this is a special name given by special manufacturer, not generic. AM3+ certified AM3 chipset based mobos from Asus and MSI don't have this kinda upgrade but still supporting Bulldozer.
> 
> Read it *here*.




So what I got some 890FX based mobos come with AM3+ socket, whereas the rest are AM3 which, with a BIOS update can be compatible with a Bulldozer.


I hope I get it right.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> _*Black socket motherboards are specially redesigned motherboards by Gigabyte based on 7XX and 8XX series chipset to support Bulldozer. They comes with 940 pin socket or AM3+ socet, having out of the box Bulldozer support. They will also support the cosmetic features of Bulldozer that are missing in the BIOS upgraded 8XX or 7XX chipset based mobos, supporting Bulldozer.*_
> 
> But this is a special name given by special manufacturer, not generic. AM3+ certified AM3 chipset based mobos from Asus and MSI don't have this kinda upgrade but still supporting Bulldozer.
> 
> Read it *here*.


some links plz...
not the guru 3D one...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2011)

ASRock Explains the Differences Between AM3 and AM3 Sockets - Softpedia

I posted few posts above already.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Listen Suman, I am not here to provide you links from the sites you like, search is by yourself. Guru3d is a very reputated site they don't normally provide proper information. The news was taken from official Gigabyte News site and here is the link fpr it: -* GIGABYTE First to Market with AM3+ “Black Socket” Motherboards *. Hope this will satisfy your *Non-Guru3D* link criteria.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 28, 2011)

i just want to know what COSMETIC DIFFERENCE you were talking about...
if you are not here to post links or reference in support of your comments then what are you doing here? Commenting just for comment's sake?
its a discussion thread for gods sake...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ In the 1st place I've posted the link, but you don't like guru3d, that is not my fault I guess. And what you want, I can't guess, right? 

And I've already specified that in Asus Power User Meet-up, We have asked that thing to Jack Cheng, Asus Motherboard specialist from Taiwan and got the answer.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2011)

lol much ado about nothing.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ In the 1st place I've posted the link, but you don't like guru3d, that is not my fault I guess. And what you want, I can't guess, right?
> 
> And I've already specified that in Asus Power User Meet-up, We have asked that thing to Jack Cheng, Asus Motherboard specialist from Taiwan and got the answer.



lol...i wanted to know what are those cosmetic differences? coz those links gave no info...
anyway....
/exit


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 29, 2011)

have you actually gone through the Asrock link? They have explained even with images and all. @@


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> have you actually gone through the Asrock link? They have explained even with images and all. @@



i dont readily believe any manufactures website....
that's why i ignored the giga's link too


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 29, 2011)

Google 

If you dont trust 3rd party like Guru3D, No Mfg Like Gigabyte or Asrock or anything then help yourself with the above link.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

*@sumon:*

I also couldn't get the point, you don't believe either manufacturer or a 3rd party website, whom do you believe then???


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Skud, 890FX based mobos are not AM3+ socket, they are AM3 mobo and they support Bulldozer or AM3+ processors by BIOS upgrade and this thing I am mentioning from the begining that buying a high end 890FX based mobo makes more sense rather than jumping to pricy 990FX based mobos.
> 
> sumonpathak, we asked the same question of Bulldozer support in AM3 mobo in the Asus Power User Meet Up to the Asus Engineer and as per him there will be some cosmetic features that cannot be accessed in AM3 based mobos like the live temp/Performance monitoring, native support of 1866 MHz ram etc, *but no serius perfomance penalty.*


there will be performance issues
Google Translate
*



			"The existing G34 and C32 server infrastructure will support the new bulldozer-based server products. In order for AMD's desktop offering to fully leverage the capabilities of bulldozers to enhanced AM3 + socket Will Be Introduced that supports bulldozers and is backward-compatible with our existing AM3 CPU offerings. " 


    "When we initially set out on the path to bulldozers we were hoping for AM3 compatibility, but further along the process we realized that we had to make a choice based on some of the features that we wanted to bring with bulldozers. We could either Provide AM3 support and lose some of the capabilities of the new architecture or bulldozers, we could choose the AM3 socket + Which would allow the bulldozer base Zambezi to have greater performance and capability.

    The Majority of the computer-buying public will not upgrade their processors, but enthusiasts Thurs When we did the analysis on it was clear that the customers who were most likely to upgrade to a AM3 motherboard bulldozers would want the features and capability that would only be delivered in the new AM3 + sockets. A classic Catch-22.

    Why not do both you ask? Just make a second model that only works in AM3? First, because that would greatly increase the cost and infrastructure of bringing the product to market, Which would drive up the cost of the product (for both AMD and its partners). Secondly adding on additional product would double the time involved in many of the development steps.

    So in the end, delivering to market AM3 capability would bring you a less featured product that was more expensive and later to. Instead we chose the path of the socket AM3 +, Which is a path that we hope will bring you a better priced product, with greater performance and more features - on time.

    When we looked at at the market for AM3 upgrades, it was clear that the folks most interested in AM3-based product were the enthusiasts. This is one set of customers that we know are not willing to settle for second best when it comes to performance, so we definitely needed to Ensure that our new architecture would meet their demanding needs, for both high performance and overclock ability. We believe they will see that in AM3 +. "
		
Click to expand...

*


Cilus said:


> Black socket motherboards are specially redesigned motherboards by Gigabyte based on 7XX and 8XX series chipset to support Bulldozer. They comes with 940 pin socket or AM3+ socet, having out of the box Bulldozer support. They will also support the cosmetic features of Bulldozer that are missing in the BIOS upgraded 8XX or 7XX chipset based mobos, supporting Bulldozer.
> 
> But this is a special name given by special manufacturer, not generic. *AM3+ certified AM3 chipset based mobos from Asus and MSI don't have this kinda upgrade but still supporting Bulldozer.*
> 
> Read it *here*.


wrong...the cosmetic features you are talking about has serious performance impacts...



Cilus said:


> Listen Suman, I am not here to provide you links from the sites you like, search is by yourself. Guru3d is a very reputated site they don't normally provide proper information. The news was taken from official Gigabyte News site and here is the link fpr it: -* GIGABYTE First to Market with AM3+ “Black Socket” Motherboards *. Hope this will satisfy your *Non-Guru3D* link criteria.


i so hope you rephrase it....



Tech_Wiz said:


> have you actually gone through the Asrock link? They have explained even with images and all. @@


i did....but had to research facts to verify it....don't mean to offend you bro...
in simple words if you opt for an bios upgrade only on am3 you will lose some performance aspects also....not just "cosmetic" things....
and with black socket/am3b socket you wont be missing out any performance
moral of the story : you want full potential of bulldozer get a mobo with am3b socket at-least.....its time to ditch the old am3 if you want to upgrade...

some links for your reading....
hope it helps...
Desktop Bulldozer Processors Will Require New Platforms - AMD - X-bit labs
AM3+ is backward compatible with the AM3, but Bulldozer is for AM3+ only - Page 2
Difference between AM3 and AM3+ - AnandTech Forums
6 Facts About AMD's black AM3b socket: The AM3 vs AM3+ match


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2011)

990FX + AM3+ will have better support for Turbo Core and Power management for Bulldozer. That's that. You want to term them "serious performance impact makers" - you're free to do that. You don't want to - you're again free.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2011)

ico said:


> 990FX + AM3+ will have better support for Turbo Core and Power management for Bulldozer. That's that. You want to term them "serious performance impact makers" - you're free to do that. You don't want to - you're again free.



exactly my point.....
i have no problem with the term.....but power management is no way cosmetic....


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> exactly my point.....
> i have no problem with the term.....*but power management is no way cosmetic....*


Can't really comment before Bulldozer comes out. But tbh 990FX is nothing more than a rebadged 890FX. Doesn't really bring anything/much "new" to the table; but 890FX itself was pretty impressive.

I strongly believe AMD will be dumping AM3+ and moving onto a new socket without maintaining backward compatibility because rumour has it next-gen Bulldozer is actually an APU. It's time for them. I hope they better move to LGA like they did in C32 and G34.

anyways, we do tend to be so hyper about power consumption, Bulldozer + 990FX will only save you a couple of grands or may be more if you run your machine 24x7 throughout the year.  another practical way to look at it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe an FM2 socket but that is an speculation......btw...been using the 990FX...cant say its an complete rebadge....



ico said:


> anyways, we do tend to be so hyper about power consumption, Bulldozer + 990FX will only save you a couple of grands or may be more if you run your machine 24x7 throughout the year.  another practical way to look at it.


or a few hundred MHZ when overclocking 
and thats imp


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2011)

an OC enthusiast will definitely go for 990FX + Bulldozer. Never said anything about that.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2011)

My point is also that...AMD new turbo Core will not work properly in 890FX boards due to the higher power requirement of the higher turbo core frequency. But if if you are a overclocker, normally turbo core needs to be disabled for better stability and it does not bring any earth shattering difference in terms of performance. Same applies for automatic underclocking features as ico mentioned.
Suman, 990FX is just a rebranded 890FX with some better compatibility with Bulldozer, proven in every review. Check guru3d, tomshardware, hardocp or Anandtech and it does not bring any out of the box features, missing in 890FX chipset. They are basically not at all for long run and going to be replaced by FM2 socket. They are here to support the transition period of AM3 to Bulldozer transformation. 
So if anybody, buying a new AMD based rig, AM3+ is the way to go but people having existing 890GX or 890FX based rig, no need to upgrade it, at least for now.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Ooohhh... another war breaking down. Relax guys, I would rather say, those who are looking for an upgrade now or within this year, get a SNB. Those who are looking for BD should wait a bit for Corona/FM2 to release. If in doubt, hold on to whatever rig you have. Next year the picture will be clearer.


----------



## phil2097 (May 19, 2012)

whoa . . a war in progress . . . i guess it was a really bad idea to send off my old msi 890gxm g65 motherboard considering the msi 990fxa gd65 . . . but i will not be able to wait another year to find that out . . . should i go with 890fx? or get the new 990fx? i have a 960T phenom II cpu . . . had to buy it as the fx4100 had not much gain  . . . any ideas? or is it the wrong place to ask??


----------



## sumonpathak (May 19, 2012)

nah...not a war....just a simple disagreement which was solved


----------



## phil2097 (May 19, 2012)

^^glad to hear it . . but its as they say . . more heads to think the more solutions . . might be high at that time so forget it . . .btw any recent updates?


----------

